# Problem with MSNBC signal V53 through spectrum cable service



## Hellataz (Jul 13, 2020)

I have been having pixelation and audio skips/freezes on one channel. 747 MSNBC through spectrum charter cable. It’s been going on for weeks. The spectrum cable man came out today and checked our connections and signal strength. Everything looked great. He suggested that the issue lies with the TiVo tuner. I have a cable card and tuning adapter from spectrum. I’ve repeatedly restarted the tuning adapter and TiVo but nothing fixes it. And occasionally the TiVo error message V53 pops up stating poor signal quality. It’s just with this channel. Does anyone have an troubleshooting tips to fix this?


----------



## XIBM (Mar 9, 2013)

Did you look in diagnostics when tuned to the channel to see the signal strength? If you restart the tivo tuned to that channel and then go to diagnostics it should show all tuners on that channel and they should have the same signal level. Compare it to other good channels.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

Could still be too weak or too hot at the Tivo. If the Tivo is connected to the coax coming out of the Tuning Adapter, try splitting the coax before the TA, with one leg going to the Tivo and the other to the TA. If it's already split like that, try taking the splitter out and connecting the Tivo to the TA coax output. The former will result in as stronger signal, the latter, a weaker one.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

I'm sure it's a coincidence, but for the last month I've lost MSNBC and CNBC (which are adjacent in my lineup). When this happens CNN has no problems. It's usually not a numbered error, just a black screen with full signal strength. I don't use a TA or have your provider. It comes and goes, and is currently fine. Also, I'm using a basic Roamio.


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

Hellatz- I think I saw a technician fiddling with your wires. Fat, orange hair, name tag said Don on it. He was mumbling something about "morning Joe".


----------



## TroyZZ (Nov 28, 2006)

Our Charter technician explained to me that they occasionally adjust the amplifiers (typically based on complaints by other users) in the neighborhood (wire resistance changing due to ambient temperature changes). If the signal is too strong or too weak your tuner will have issues (I think I remember reading that the Bolts are less robust to signal strength changes). 

For us, we are the last house on the neighborhood wire and hence we tend to fall at the one end of the neighborhood signal spectrum. If you have a weak signal, then the neighborhood amplifier could be adjusted upward, but that may then cause another user closer to the amplifier to have too strong of a signal (and vice versa).

Our solution, was to have Spectrum install large diameter cable (lower resistance) from the distribution point across the street into our home and reduce the signal loss on that length of cable. That gained us enough signal to stop falling outside the acceptable range.

mdavej's suggestion of adjusting your signal strength by temporarily removing a splitter or adding a splitter is a good idea to troubleshoot if it is a signal strength issue.

I would also consider getting an extra cable card and an extra tuning adapter and swap those in (and go through the pairing process with tech support).


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

I have started losing it again. No signal for about 5 seconds. But sometimes I only lose the video.


----------



## Rose4uKY (Mar 28, 2003)

I know this thread is old but every so often we're getting error V53 this channel cannot be played. Not sure of the exact channels and it's every so often but we called Spectrum and they came out checked our cables and rewired tuning adapter the correct way it shows on Tivo's website a guy once before had changed things around. We also got an upgraded modem not the best but ours wasn't made anymore. But not too long after Spectrum did all this it started coming back. I think my husband said when we haven't watched TV for a while and when he turns it back on that is when he sees it. Just Curious if Spectrum needs to come back out if it's our tuning adapter or what? Someone said do this on another thread. Just thought I would ask here before I called Spectrum back we have a Tivo Bolt by the way.

This is how I get rid of the v53 error message.

1) leave channel with the error selected
2) go to settings and messages
3) select settings
4) now select - Channels
5) select Signal Strength - Cable
6) follow the prompt to display Signal Strength Meter
7) press OK,access this setting

You will get the signal meter and a tone, leave it on until you see the tv picture then exit out using the clear button ( button on the lowest left side )

This has worked for me ever time I get the error message.
It seems the cable card will lose the channel due to a weak signal and this will make the card recognize the channel again.


----------

